# quick grow plants



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i know that if you place a terestrial plant in a ward damp dark area that it will grow rapidly trying to find light and that if you take the plant out of the darkness into the light it will turn green and continue to grow but slower. if you were to alow the plant sunlight right after it sprouted it could take weeks to the hight of the plant you sat in the dark area so i assume this is true for aquatic plants as well( i havent tryed it yet) u i figured you could black out a 5 gallon and use it for rapid growth start... granted this is only worth while if you want your plant bigger a little quicker but if someone was selling plant sprouts blacking out a 5 or 10 gallon and putting in a heater would give you less time to wait to sell the plants at a larger size ]

if i am wrong about my idea above please let me no


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Even with terrestrial plants, you still need the MLT (Minimum Light threshold). Starving a plant of light will result in a dead or dieing plant. Light is need for photostnthesis. Reducing light will make a plant grow taller providing you still have light for photosynthesis.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i was told that the plant would use the stored energy in its seed which it normally uses to grow to the surface of the soil but if you black out the area its in for the first few days it would use almost all of that energy instead of starting photosynthesis once it reaches the light...thats what i was told i mean a plant doesnt have any light under ground when its planted and thats why i figured it would work


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not all plants have seed/bulbs which have sotred nutrients. And it takes energy to move those nutrients throughout the plant. Some nutrients (magnesium for example) and immobile meaning they cant be transfered from one part of the plant to another.


----------

